# NARS haul



## thebeautybible (Oct 15, 2010)

​ 

​ Lots of goodies​ ​ 

​ Clockwise from top: Ashes to Ashes, Galapagos, Ondine and Night Rider​ ​ 

​ Hula Hula duo​ ​ 

​ Douceur blush​ ​ 

​ Penny Lane Cream blush​ ​ 

​ Cadaques multiple tint​ ​ 

​ Free mini orgasm nail polish​ ​ See more info and pictures on my bloggy: http://the-beautybible.blogspot.com/​


----------



## xbuttonsx (Oct 15, 2010)

I LOVE Penny Lane! Very nice haul


----------



## StilettoXOXO (Oct 16, 2010)

How do u like Hula Hula? I want it! Great haul.


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow...NOW that's a good haul!! Enjoy!!


----------



## hwangsara (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow! What a beautiful haul! My favorite brand for blushes! I wish I had the money!


----------



## thebeautybible (Oct 17, 2010)

StilettoXOXO said:


> How do u like Hula Hula? I want it! Great haul.



 	I have yet to try it on my eyes. Seems like it will be quite glittery but very pretty.


----------



## bell21 (Oct 17, 2010)

that's an awesome haul, enjoy all your goodies!


----------



## Tobimaru (Oct 18, 2010)

Cadaques multiple tint is soooooo beautiful, i love it! Enyoy it!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice haul!!!! Cadaques multiple tint is the business.


----------



## iqaganda (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow! Nice Haul! I love the blush!


----------



## thebeautybible (Oct 22, 2010)

Just a little update:

  	I've had a try at all the eyeshadows and they are all looovely


----------



## hilaryrose (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh man! So jealous. Great haul


----------



## jujubot (Oct 23, 2010)

Super pretty!


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice! I'm wanting to have a NARS haul come payday, some palettes and Ondine eyeshadow are calling my name!


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Oct 23, 2010)

I love the Multiple Tints to death!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your haul!


----------



## lushious_lips (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice haul.


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 24, 2010)

Odine is one of my FAV colours ever. I usually wear it with something like fig 1 in the crease, or mufe 131 (wine red) to bring out the green in my eyes. Still light enough to do a bold lip too!

  	My advice for galapagos is to use a coloured base!


----------



## pinkita (Oct 25, 2010)

nice!! i love penny lane blush!!


----------



## miagirl07 (Oct 25, 2010)

Cadaques looks really gorgeous!!!! Does it blend well?


----------



## thebeautybible (Oct 27, 2010)

miagirl07 said:


> Cadaques looks really gorgeous!!!! Does it blend well?



 	Yeah it blends ok, sometimes I feel like it takes my foundation off a little but its a lovely colour and finish


----------



## Rapunzelle (Oct 28, 2010)

Ooooh so much NARS gorgeousness!!!! How fun!


----------

